# scopes



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

what is a good size of scope for a 17hmr?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a 3-9x40 on my Savage .17 HMR and zero it at yds. If you don't want to use a variable scope, I would put at least a 6X fixed on it. That would give you pretty good magnification even at 100 yds.


----------



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

thats what kind i was thinking. The gun is really my daughters. thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A 3x9 is a good choice, IMO but in reality you don't even need that much power, I have a straight 4 power Nikon on one of my rimfires and it works good for me. It was given to me by a friend, which made it an even better choice for me.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

bsa makes a scope just for the .17. You might want to check it ouy.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a nikon monarch 3x9 on a savage 17 which i spray painted camo and cut the barrel down to 16 1/2 inches. It has been claimed by my 5 year old as his rifle. My 15 year old has a marlin which has a bushnell 3x9 on it.


----------

